# First guitar(pics if possible)



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

YEEEAHHHHH so what was your first ever guitar?


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

Westone Electra. 
set-neck H/S/H pickups push pull pos(but didnt know what the hell they did then) Blue Burst paint it was prety cool looking. I HAD a pic of me paying it but I think its at my moms house and she is in florida


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Westone Electra.
> set-neck H/S/H pickups push pull pos(but didnt know what the hell they did then) Blue Burst paint it was prety cool looking. I HAD a pic of me paying it but I think its at my moms house and she is in florida
> My first guitar ever was a ibanez gio.I still have it now and ill put up pics l8ter on.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

cool My Second Guitar was an Ibanez AX7221 

also the Electra had a strat style trem I have been looking for a model that looks lik it but have not had any real luck yet







this is the closest I could get to the body and the hardware. but it was a Blueburst. (Black outter edge with Blue inner)


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> cool My Second Guitar was an Ibanez AX7221
> 
> also the Electra had a strat style trem I have been looking for a model that looks lik it but have not had any real luck yet
> 
> ...


Pretty nice for a starter.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 15, 2008)

All my guitars in order.
1. Ibanez GRX40
2. Ibanez RG350
3. Ibanez RG7620

The first 2 have scalloped fretboards, and poorly hand-chiseled battery compartments, all 3 have killswitches and nonstock pickups, the grx now has a shitty clear pickguard I made out of plexiglas from Lowes. The 7620 Apparently has a single coil rout in it and now has a pickguard on it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah the guy I bought it from said it was a custom but it was being sold for $199  so I didn't beleive him anyways. But the otny thing I miss aboutit was the color  I want to get another guitar panted like that

The Blueburst thing


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

thebhef said:


> All my guitars in order.
> 1. Ibanez GRX40
> 2. Ibanez RG350
> 3. Ibanez RG7620
> ...


Scalloped frets FTW!

Yeah i was thinkin of getting a 7620.But its so hard to find these days.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh another thing about my first guitar I am pretty sure it did not have an Ebony board like that pic  it was most likely Rosewood

and you could try this one out 
RG777 LIZARD QUILT
looks badass if you ask me. I guess it is good I dont know. Im thinking about getting it


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Oh another thing about my first guitar I am pretty sure it did not have an Ebony board like that pic  it was most likely Rosewood
> 
> and you could try this one out
> RG777 LIZARD QUILT
> looks badass if you ask me. I guess it is good I dont know. Im thinking about getting it


Needs some neck pics but yeah sic.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> Needs some neck pics but yeah sic.



yeah it does need neck pics 

and yes


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

u;uohg


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 16, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> u;uohg




Huh?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 16, 2008)

LTD EX-50, i installed an Invader in the bridge


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 16, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> LTD EX-50, i installed an Invader in the bridge



Nice you luck bastard  I ould have loved a LTD for my first guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

Ibanez ARC 300. Fucking awesome value for what i paid. I have it setup in drop b right now. It's pretty much a beast.


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2008)

Samick Strat copy.
SSS pickup config.
Did not do metal at all
Sold it for 100 AUD.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 16, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> Scalloped frets FTW!
> 
> Yeah i was thinkin of getting a 7620.But its so hard to find these days.



You can usually find a couple on ebay. That's where I found mine, but it still ended up coming from a board member (mesh).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 16, 2008)

The Epiphone E series Bully SG

I don't have it anymore..it's long gone, but for what it's worth the guitar actually didn't sound too bad


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 17, 2008)

I have my mom looking for the pic of me with my first guitar. So hopefully She finds it  and I will be able to post it up soon


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine was a Squier Affinity Strat. I still play it now and again. I recently modified it to have just a single humbucker (A Carvin C22B that I took out of my Carvin).


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine was an old green strat body that had a Kramer neck on it and a Floyd. The body had been painted at least 6 times, each time with a different color. It was given to me by my uncle. I learned my first riffs on that thing. Man, i wish i could have that guitar again, it would bring back so many memories.

Theres nothing like your very first guitar.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel like I've seen this thread before...



1.Strat Copy about a million years ago (when I thought the whammy bar was a strum aid)
2.Ibanez AX30
3.Jackson DKMG
4.Washburn WG-580 Floyd Rose
5.ESP LTD M-307
6.Ibanez RG7620


----------



## Jonny (Nov 17, 2008)

Encore Stratocaster, terrible piece of crap.
Indie Signature, main guitar.

Then I went all over the place with the following:

Jackson JS30RR
Indie Dragon
Ibanez RG1570
Ibanez RG7321


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 17, 2008)

My absolute first guitar was a classical.. but my electric was an Ibanez GAX70. Honestly I hated it. Really uncomfortable 

After that, I got a Jackson DKMG and thats where I gained my hate for floyd roses. Wasn't the best 2nd guitar. Still I pushed through and got a 7 string washburn WG587 and that started to inspire me because for once my guitar was something playable lol. I still have the WG587 and plan to keep it.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Nov 17, 2008)

heres my first. MIM strat. It's been modded so many times the pickguard underneath looks like a forest of burnt wires. It doesnt have the middle tone knob anymore and the pickups are black. It still sounds really good, especially with the neck on mod. but the frets are worn down to wood and the bridge is totally fucked. It once had a kill switch and Hot rail in the bridge for my tom morello phase, then the switch was changed to a neck on switch and the hot rail was taken out for my guilmour phase, which to be honest I still haven't gotten out of.


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I picked up charvette neck for this last year to replace the one that broke and now it is alive again. Got it new in 1989 or 90 -my first. I still enjoy playing it now and then.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Nov 21, 2008)

Play this guitar more than any of the others I have. Currently tuned to B Standard/Drop A. It's all stock because I'm too poor to afford new stuff for it


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 21, 2008)

A TEAM strat from Rondo Music like 17 years ago, my mom called them and ordered it from the back of a guitar world mag. Fairly identical to this:

SX SST57 Black Left at HomeOld

They were about as no-name as you can get, I wonder if Kurt remembers them. 

I think its cool that all these years later I'm going back to them for the 8 string.


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 21, 2008)

Tokai ALS48BB LP copy. It was quite good actually, even though it had an agathis body and was made in Korea and all. I played it for a couple years and bought a Ibanez JPM after that.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 21, 2008)

squier fail


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yamaha EG112


----------



## Nouman6 (Nov 21, 2008)

bc rich stealth






love this thing.


----------



## lobee (Nov 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yamaha EG112


Me too! I painted the pickguard black at some point though and it's still a good beater guitar.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 21, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> bc rich stealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still cant get used to that bridge it is just  to me. BUT the guitar is major win dude


----------



## Adonai678 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nouman6 said:


> bc rich stealth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the dude with the ltd was cool. But this is heavenly!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2009)

This was my first guitar...






1972 Fender Telecaster


----------



## Ravelle17 (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^^
*thumbs up*


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This was my first guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing would be better if it were a 2008 Squier Tele. 

My first guitar was an RG570. I remember it was only $350 new back then.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 18, 2009)

My first guitar was a $99 Yamaha Acoustic. I don't have any pics, it was stolen about 3 three years after my parents bought it for me. First electric was a Bronze Series BC Warlock, which was/is a complete piece of shit. I still have it, albeit in parts. It's collecting dust, on the far right. 







I remember playing hack versions of Morbid Angel songs on it. I slapped a Duncan Distortion in the bridge, tore out the neck pup, and played through a 2x10 Rocktron amp. Good times.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

A Colombus Mustang copy. This guitar is epic and was given to me by my dad. He got it when he was young and used to play Echo and the Bunnymen covers on it with his band. I think he got it second-hand, because it was converted to a left some point down the line. I guess its around 35 years old? Colombus made a lot of really decent guitar copies, some rivalling the original Fenders and Gibsons at the time. I don't know what happened to them, my guess is they were sued and went bankrupt. Either way, this guitar is awesome has a nice twangy clean sound and a thick sound with distortion. I don't have any full shots, so here's a couple of close ups. I stickered it up a while back, which I regret and I'm having them taken off this week.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 18, 2009)

Tele copy made by Epiphone...the only picture I have of it is kinda embarrassing, so I'm not gonna post it


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 18, 2009)

green squire stratocastor


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 18, 2009)

Musicyo 69$ Kramer focus 111S. It's in pieces in my room. I'd fix her up put she's plywood.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jan 18, 2009)

Pignose PGG-Something or other...
Just a shortscale, a hotrails style pickup, built in amp, Sunburst...

Good for just messing around with. I learned all I know on that and my dad's Ibby 220B, which is a badass guitar, real simple. Blue body, what looks like 2 powersound humbuckers, a licensed floyd?, maple neck, not sure of the body, locking nut... Yeah, simple, cool, and most of all... METAL!

The Pignose is my first git, and the Ibby is my first encounter with a git...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

RG7EXFX2






Will probably sell it in the near future.


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 18, 2009)

My first guitar (ish) was my grandpa's old gibson es325 which was lent to me till i bought my rg7321. They recently gave it back to me for my birthday


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 18, 2009)

blue usedv squire bullet. But one of the old ones with a hardtail bridge and a mystery "hardwood" body which im pretty sure was just plywood. It is BEAT THE FUCK UP. it has been subject to numrous experiments of mine including coloring the fretboard black with a sharpie in a failed attempt in tryin to make it look ebony and sanding the 1st three frets with a file. the electronics are disconnected and it has a lot dings and chips and also atempted to sand off the finish (another fail). also one of the strap buttons fell i lost the bolt and had to nail the strap button in
lol


----------



## slay (Jan 18, 2009)

black sammick with gold hardware.. kinda wish i still had it or atleast could find a pic of one online


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Epiphone Les Paul Jr. I bought it because I liked Green Day when I bought it and their guitarist plays one  

My first ever guitar was a johnson acoustic, still have it, and it's my only acoustic

first REAL guitar was a MIM fender strat Black, gonna put a hot rails in the bridge and do some funky stuff to controls once I get the cash, as what I'm gonna do to My Epi LP and Ibanez RG


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 19, 2009)

First guitar was a Memphis Strat copy. White w/ white pickguard and maple neck and a tiny Gorilla amp. Moved on to a red Charvel with one humbucker and a Kahler fulcrum whammy bar. Moved on to a Kramer Focus 6000 in black and then what I consider my first real guitar - an Ibanez RG560 in orange that I still have today and there's a pic in the Ibanez guitar pics thread with all my other Ibanezes.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine was (is in fact, I still love it) an Epiphone Dot (the proper thing, not the crappy studio one). I bought it at the time because I was obcessed with Rush, and Alex Lifeson used one/ I was after Strat-esque David Gilmour tones at the time, so you can imagine my surprise/disappointment when it wouldn't deliver. 

BUT, over time, I've grown to love dark, mellow, jazzy tones so it's grown on me no end, and sounds a lot fuckin' better than my RG7321. Some Bare Knuckles and it'll slay (not really - it's not meant for teh br00talz, but you know what I mean).

Pics to follow


----------



## Shady777 (Jan 21, 2009)

My first guitar was an Aria Pro II GT3, some 18 years ago. It was given to me by my cousin. It was originally metallic white but had yellowed to an unpleasant cream colour. I sold it to a mate who sold it to some bloke in a death metal band, who apparently repainted it candy apple red.

I can't even find any pics of that model on google!


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 21, 2009)

i got an Aria Mac 50, i still use it, ripped out most of the electronics so its pup>vol>output lovely neck still use it now its tuned to D. actually prefer it to some of my other misguided purchases.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 21, 2009)

Ibanez Gi0 6 string. I remember it being much better quality than the newer Gi0s. Been long gone though. After that a Jackson DXMG. And then first 7 was the J custom


----------



## bizzle (Jan 21, 2009)

My first guitar was a used Norma it cost $32.00 what a piece of crap it was
it had a bigsby type of whammy bar, I used a little reel to reel tape recorder as an amp hooked into the big speaker boxes.
this pic is from '76 or '77


----------



## Volsung (Jan 22, 2009)

This was my first guitar. I still have it to this day and I don't plan on selling it ever. Got it when I was 16. 

It's a Washburn WR152WA. I felt like Dino Cazares playing because of it's RG-like construction. Also, since Dime was still with Washburn then, that was another selling point for me. The luckiest $149 I ever spent.


----------



## DavyH (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't have any pics, but some no-name Strat copy which was a total POS, got stolen when lent to a friend, but at least gave me some opportunity to learn what a guitar's guts look like, and how to make them a bit better.

This is pre-internet, so the same kind of resources just weren't available.


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 22, 2009)

older Jackson JS20, I'd still have it but the nut broke and I couldn't ever find a replacement, it had to be custom made and I didn't feel like spending $$$ for it. So got rid of it. It was looking cool though, sanded the body down and stained the wood.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 22, 2009)

My first guitar was a classical guitar my mom and me found in a trash can.... 

We kind of ''re finished it'', brought it to a shop to have new strings put on it...

That was my first guitar days....

Then for one of my birthdays we went to buy my first electric guitar, I will always remember thats I was scared about getting electrocuted when putting my fingers on it 

It was a cheap chines made fender strat copy, the fake brand was ''elwis''


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> My first guitar was a classical guitar my mom and me found in a trash can....
> 
> We kind of ''re finished it'', brought it to a shop to have new strings put on it...
> 
> ...



 thats cool that you found a Classical guitar in the trash. did it sould ok after you fixed it?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 22, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> thats cool that you found a Classical guitar in the trash. did it sould ok after you fixed it?



a little rusted ^^ but that was my debute into metal


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> a little rusted ^^ but that was my debute into metal



cool. I wish I could have found a cool guitar in the trash like that. 

I still have hope that I might actually


----------



## Pedro (Jan 22, 2009)

I remember it so well... I saw it in the store ang just felt in love with it. It was used and the frets were all bad but i was just playing for a month a didn't a thing about guitars...so here it is, my Aria Pro II FS Series











And then a little modified


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Pedro said:


> I remember it so well... I saw it in the store ang just felt in love with it. It was used and the frets were all bad but i was just playing for a month a didn't a thing about guitars...so here it is, my Aria Pro II FS Series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks pretty cool for a first guitar  I don't have pics with me of my first, but I think I have one at my mom's house somewhere  was an Electra/Westone strat copy blue burst paint 




EDIT:

Actually I think this was the one I had:
1986 Spectrum catalogue page 4

more like the X198BB but it had rosewood board I think  and the Burst edges were darker, and didnt have the pickup ring around the Singel coil


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think my first was an Old ESP standard series (super strat) or a B.C. Rich Bich from the 70's both in piss poor condition.....I got them around the exact same time I had played Bass before that and my first Bass was a washburn something.....I painted it neon green...wish I still had that thing.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a pic of my first one. Ibanez RX20. Plywood. Maple Neck. 




Here's a pic of the same guitar along side my 2nd guitar. Ibanez RG350DX.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Here's a pic of my first one. Ibanez RX20. Plywood. Maple Neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to ask why did you paint you fret bor grey, then relized it was the pic being Black and white


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Jan 28, 2009)

My first was a Seagull acoustic, though I'm sure nobody wants to see a pic of that 

I quickly moved on to my first electric, a '63 fender jaguar. I wish I still had it..


----------



## Demonofthefall (May 25, 2009)

BC Rich warlock...bronze series -.- with a custom seymour duncan in the bridge  I only payed $175 for it


----------



## Jack Secret (May 25, 2009)

My first guitar? Sweet Jesus, that was a looooooong time ago.

Memphis Strat, white w/ white pickguard, maple neck. $129 USD in 1985. Also got a Gorilla 10 watt amp at the time. Both are long gone by now.


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 25, 2009)

I started off on a mexican strat that my friend let me use for quite awhile then i bought a rg470 that was in mint condition and was made in japan and came with a uv case..got it for $225 that was my first wish i still had it


----------



## cddragon (May 25, 2009)

My first guitar was an Ibanez EX series (EX 170 probably)
basically looks like this minus the maple board (mine had rosewood)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 25, 2009)

A Jay Turser strat, I love it 

I started to sand it down to refinish it but I decided I liked the way it looked so I left it half finished.


----------



## Zahs (May 25, 2009)

here are my guitars in order...

Yamaha pacifica 112j
BC rich mockingbird (platinum series) - it was the worst guitar buy
Jay turser strat (only 20£)
Ibanez Js1200
Yamaha Pacifica 120s
Manson MB-1 (in my dreams)


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2009)

a stupid saga guitar kit. i picked that over an agile for some reason...


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 25, 2009)

My first guitar was the Ion equivalent of a Strat pack which is still sold at Radio Shack and probably one or two other stores. I started off trying to play drop tuned metal stuff and couldn't play shit for 3 months. After a while I got a Jackson JS30. I'd rather consider the Jackson my first guitar because I was actually able to play things that didn't end up sounding like crap on it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 25, 2009)

Ibanez rg5ex1, well if you don't include the squire strat I had for a few weeks but couldn't stand so I got rid of it.


----------



## Bobo (May 25, 2009)

100 bucks back in 85 (or round abouts) got me this '81 Fender Lead 1. Don't see many of these, and it'll always be in my arsenal  Alder, maple neck, and a fat sounding humbucker.


----------



## El Caco (May 25, 2009)

I didn't put up pics the first time round







Selling it is going to be harder then I thought, I either have to send it by expensive courier or take the neck of it because it's too long for Australia post


----------



## Bungle (May 26, 2009)

The one on the left was my first, made by Daion, my uncle gave it to me. The action is horrible on the treble side, even after replacing the nut (the old nut was roughly 12 nautical miles above the fretboard) and the frets are all worn down on the bass side. Pickups are complete, utter gobshite, no trussrod, plywood body, etc, etc. But I'm still not going to get rid of it...

***Edit: Just googled Daion, found this http://home.att.net/~daion/electrics.html I wasn't aware that they made decent stuff too.


----------



## windu (May 26, 2009)

my first electric was a pawn shop squire that broke in about 2 months lol

then i got me a BC rich warlock bronze. had a really nice neck from what i remember

then my cousins guitar got stolen so i gave him the bc rich

after the bc rich i had a very beautifull Ax220 quilted maple mahagony body ibanez

i sold it recently. such a very beautifull guitar

now i have a Rg320dxqmjt

i love this guitar!





not the best pic, but my ax220 and rg


----------



## Andrew_B (May 27, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I didn't put up pics the first time round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

naa wrap it up in bubble wrap and put some cardboard around it... auspost will take it...
iv sent and recieved guitars through them over the years 


your sending it to me yea?


----------



## Panterica (May 27, 2009)

1st was some sort of cheap strat copy
1st real guitar was a Gibson Les Paul, with burstbuckers
1st guitar i fell in love with: ESP M-II (neck-thru 80's model)
all these too are long gone


----------



## El Caco (May 28, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> naa wrap it up in bubble wrap and put some cardboard around it... auspost will take it...
> iv sent and recieved guitars through them over the years
> 
> 
> your sending it to me yea?



You're missing the point, it is a RG7EXFX2, it has a 27" scale so it is longer then a regular guitar and too long for the post. I know my post office they do not let me send anything over the limit and they throw a fit whenever I receive something too big or too heavy.

I can send it to you as soon as the money is in my account  PM me for payment details.


----------



## screamindaemon (May 30, 2009)

I don't have any pics of it right now, but my first was the S4720. Still a great guitar.


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Jun 1, 2009)

my very first guitar was a shitty harmony strat
but my first guitar that is actually playable is my ibanez s470


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 3, 2009)

First guitar was bought from a pawn shop in Philippines for 80 AUD circa 1997. 

RG knockoff basically: 

-Maple neck/board
-Mystery wood body but cool Indigo quasi violet finish (before I ruined it by spilling super glue on it )
-Single Locking Floyd copy made of Lead, nut was made of Lead too 
-3 individualised toggle switches for each pickups
-HSH EMG lookalikes (without the EMG sound)
-A volume knob that was doomed to curse me from the moment I bought it. 

Needless to say, it didn't last long. I still have it, except with cardboard stuffed in the trem cavities and a big crack in the back of the nut. 

A year and a half later, my next guitar was thankfully, a real Ibanez (MIJ Ibanez RG 470).


----------



## damigu (Jun 3, 2009)

squier strat

it served me well for a few years. i traded it in for the guitar that's been my main 6 stringer ever since (about 8 years now).


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jun 3, 2009)

Washburn BT2:






Except a light blue color instead of black.

It looked hideous, but played pretty well. Sound was mediocre.
I sold it to an aquaintance a number of years ago, and got to play it again a while later. To my surprise, it still played really well compared to the higher end stuff I'd bought since.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 3, 2009)

My first, and still my favourite.... . It's got a little "birthmark" on the left hand side of the fretboard, where there is some lighter heartwood (I think?) next to the rosewood.


----------



## redlol (Sep 23, 2009)

1-crafter strat copy HSS setup later EVHised with electrical tape, eventually loses all pickups and is thrown away( i think)
2- epiphone les paul standard mum picked up at an auction for 190 pounds
3- jackson DK2 from ebay; later fitted with emg 81 and emg SA pickups, then refinished a very bright green this summer
4- C7 hellraiser in black cherry- last weekend sounding very awesome indeed
5-(to be) hopefully a black standard MIM telecaster sometime in the next 4 months


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 24, 2009)

My first guitar was a $99 Series 10 plywood strat...this was my second. A Yamaha RGZ621 - not a bad guitar as I recall. I believe it had coil tapping pots. I think I paid like $300 for it used.

The look on my face says it all: Bad hair, bad shorts, bad note. circa 1994.

This guitar was traded toward a Washburn N2 - another bad choice, but I was into Extreme at the time...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 24, 2009)

I modified it like a 8 or 9 times, now it have 7 strings and a fixed bridge...is a piece of trash, but I love it, just for be the first.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 25, 2009)

Course, I could only wish my first guitar was a Fender. Mine was a Memphis Strat copy, looked just like this one, bought from Pergament department stores in 1984 for the tidy sum of $129.99 USD. Used a lot more for posing than playing.  I then moved onto a Charvel one humbucker in candy red (Kahler fulcrum AAIGGHH!!) and then a Kramer Focus 6000 with SSH (ooo original Floyd Rose) then my beloved orange Ibanez RG560.


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Squire Strat 

This is the only pic i have of it, and this pic is at least 8 years old because i remember i had my mom drive me to this show because i didn't have a license yet.. thats metal!


----------



## Junnage (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine, was a Squier Stratocaster in a starter pack. Here it is next to my second guitar, a 1998 Gibson Les Paul '58 Reissue. Quite a jump, wouldn't you think?






The Les Paul now has an exposed Double Black T-Top now. Just for the record!



Yay first post!


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 26, 2009)

bentley series 10 FLYING V!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was like a redburst with red in the middle and black around the edges. it was made of plywood and weighed a TON. i got some spray cans and did a pretty damn good for a first guitar paintjob version of hetfields green flame esp. ripped out the pickups and put a bill lawrence dimebag humbucker in the bridge. i remember the plastic knob for the low e tuning key came off and i had a pair of vise grip pliers clamped onto the nub to tune it lol. it had a suprisingly nice neck.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 28, 2009)

Squire Bullet Strat that looked a lot like the one in Junnage's picture.

Long gone. Thank fuck.

Well, it was a very long time ago.


----------



## xenophist (Sep 28, 2009)

K Mart Guitar Research Strat Copy.


----------



## jerry424 (Sep 28, 2009)

A black Memphis Les Paul. Like this

http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00U/00UKOb-168105684.jpg


----------



## MikeH (Sep 28, 2009)

My first was a 2004 Ibanez RG120. I loved that thing to pieces. Just sold it actually because all of the electronics were disconnected, the neck was warped, and I just didn't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 28, 2009)

My first electric was that warlock on the right.
In the few years i had it, i scalloped the fretboard, replaced the strat style trem with a jackson LFR, added a single coil neck pickup and did that "paint job" with model car enamel paint and a small paint brush  pretty damn good guitar for $100 though. (before the $300 in upgrades.. That sx strat on the left i made into a yngwie replica. And that C1 Classic in the middle was just SEX. Sold em all though.. unfortunately.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 28, 2009)

Fender Strat  Still have it!






Always hated how it played though, well at least since I got my 2nd guitar, but now I have just got a Carvin neck on it 






Next, some BKP Nailbombs


----------



## synrgy (Sep 28, 2009)

Multi part answer for me.

First one I ever brought home was given to me by a school-mate, a Synsonics (made by Sears, I think) brand strat-type build that had a built in amp/speaker. It played and sounded like ass, and I passed it on to another school-mate in a couple of weeks. I can't find a picture of the right model on Google.

Next one was given to me by a family friend, and got me through my first couple of years of playing. It was an old Airline brand semi-hollow electric, made for country western stuff. It was almost exactly like this one pictured, but it only had one pickup:






That still wasn't really it though. I mean, i played the shit out of that thing, but I never really liked it, either.

After I proved that guitar wasn't 'just a passing phase', my family decided to chip in and get me a REAL guitar for Christmas when I was 16. So, this was my first REAL guitar:






So, this photo is recent, but I've had that guitar since 1996. For the better part of the last 5-6 years, it's sat un-played -- waiting for me or an experienced luthier to restore it to its former glory after I beat the crap out of it for more than a decade.


----------



## MFB (Sep 28, 2009)

A shitty Ibanez GAX70 that got stolen


----------



## metalmike550 (Oct 1, 2009)

i had a tele-star. it looked like a scaled down fender jaguar. i got it in a trade for speakers. the guy said "it just needs paint and strings man!" no. it had an acoustic bridge, all metal pickguard, and one single coil that fell apart all the time. i then got a Yamaha strat copy. it buzzed like hell but it played better than the baseball bat neck i was used to. i wish i had it still just for the fact it was the first one i ever had.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 1, 2009)

squier strat all the way hahaha


----------

